# Logrotate - mit find benutzen?



## Mindwinder (19. Juli 2006)

Moin moin,
gibts bei Logrotate ne Möglichkeit die zu rotierenden Files mit find anzugeben?
oder in der Form:
verz1/verz2/*/*access_log
 - also man kann ja mit Wild Cards für die Dateinamen arbeiten:  *accesslog,
 aber klappt das auch wie oben angegeben für Verzeichnisse oder halt mit find ?

Nette Grüße,

Mindwinder


----------

